# Bodhi boy



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's a good looking little guy, great to hear how well he's doing.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Aww congratulations! Bodhi is so adorable!


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He sounds like a keeper. Congratulations.


----------



## Snowy (Feb 7, 2021)

summergolden1 said:


> So thankful every day for my little guy from Wingold Sporting Dogs! He just turned 11 weeks and we have already mastered sit, stay, come, shake, and lay down, and ~70% confident with leave it haha. He loves to play and will do absolutely anything for a treat. He is extremely confident and nothing scares him!
> View attachment 881219
> View attachment 881220


he is adorable!!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Adorable puppy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Cute p


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Awww Bodhi looks adorable!


----------



## summergolden1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Thank you all so much! He’s already brought so much joy.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute and he sounds like such a good boy 
Jules


----------

